# DIY target material



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

anyone know of any places I can get foam blocks or good target material around brigham city? Or does anyone have any good ideas for a DIY target and backstop?


----------



## Ogden Archer (Aug 27, 2014)

I did one out of used carpet. It stops arrows really well but it's really heavy, especially after it gets rained on. Just Google carpet archery targets.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah you want this stuff:

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rubber-mat-black-4-ft-x-6-ft

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Nah you want this stuff:
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/rubber-mat-black-4-ft-x-6-ft
> 
> -DallanC


Pain to get arrows out


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its more for backstop material.


-DallanC


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

Someone I know used the construction foam for crack sealant that you can buy at Home Depot or lowes I personally never shot into it but I imagine super cheap and all you need is foam and a garbage sack


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

We had a bunch of pieces of cardboard compressed on top of each other with all thread through each corner and nuts to compress it down. Worked pretty good.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Compressed cardboard works well, but it takes a lot to make a target and it has some weight. Canned foam works well for a few shots, but wears quickly and it takes several cans to fill a gunny sack. Carpet works well, but as stated... heavy. Bead board from home depot works well. you can buy a 4x8 sheet and glue it together. You gotta use glue made for foam. Any petroleum product glue will melt the bead board. The Blue foam works well, denser than the bead board, but leaves a residue on the arrow that has to be scraped off. The best inexpensive target I have found is a gunny sack filled with visqueen (plastic). Stuff it as full as you can, stitch the end closed and you are good to go. Very light and lasts a long time. If you have access to a lot of plastic, then the cost of the sack is $.75 to $1.50 each. You can get them at farmers feed stores. Visit a construction site and pickup the discarded plastic they might have laying around. They will likely give it to you just to get it off site when they are finished with it.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I am not worried about weight since I will be leaving this target in the same spot all the time. I also have access to a bunch of tin that I can build a cover for it so I dont have to worry about it getting wet


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just bought a 22" black hole target from scheels for $40. Bails of straw for backstop. Get like 5 for $20. $60 ain't bad for a nice little setup.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

When the bagger at the grocery store asks "paper or plastic", I always go with plastic. Wadded plastic grocery bags stuffed tight in a box or canvas bag works great for field points.

For broadheads, I just pony up the cash for The Block because of the targets I've shot, it holds up the longest AND it's easier to push the arrow on through.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

We just got a target from cal ranch and surround it with straw bales. The target has held up really well and the straw bales will at least slow the arrow down enough to not break it if you miss the target.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Contractors garbage bag full of felt has worked really well for us. my friend gets felt strips as scrap from his work for free i'm not sure how cheap it would be if you had to buy the stuff.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I got my backstop for free at a construction site, they gave me some old conveyor belt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you need plastic let me know. we have a ton of shrink wrap here at work that we just toss away. but if you are going to take me sure you come and get it from me. Im not taking it home and storing it for you. let me let me know.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

For field tips go to IFA and grab some of the ploy feedbags and just jam pack them with cloth(cloths, blankets, sheets). I double bag it for a little more durability. when it gets too shot out to hold stuff in you just put it into a couple new bags and add cloth to fill in the shot out space. One word of caution is DONT USE JEANS. Besides the zippers and buttons arrows are rally tough to pull out of the jeans. 
For Broadheads I would check out the blob targets. They are a up there with the higher end targets but are far bigger and last longer. My current blob has been around for 4 years of broadhead abuse and still works pretty good. That is 3 years longer than any of the others I have had.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

alpinebowman said:


> For field tips go to IFA and grab some of the ploy feedbags and just jam pack them with cloth(cloths, blankets, sheets). I double bag it for a little more durability. when it gets too shot out to hold stuff in you just put it into a couple new bags and add cloth to fill in the shot out space. One word of caution is DONT USE JEANS. Besides the zippers and buttons arrows are rally tough to pull out of the jeans.
> For Broadheads I would check out the blob targets. They are a up there with the higher end targets but are far bigger and last longer. My current blob has been around for 4 years of broadhead abuse and still works pretty good. That is 3 years longer than any of the others I have had.


This has worked well for me. I just used old shirts and other clothes that I or my family hadn't worn in a long time. I used a large cardboard box.

A couple houses back for me I had a very long basement room and took a big appliance box and filled it full with old clothes that never got worn and it worked wonderful. Granted it was only about 20 yards but still was fun to do.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I also do the shrink wrap method. I put lots in a 2 foot by 2 foot box, tape up the box, and I'm good to go. Stops an arrow at 10 yards no problem. I spray paint 9 dots on the box. Each hole can take about 50 shots before that section is nothing but a gaping hole. So I have to replace the box after 450 shots or so. You can reuse most of the shrink wrap. Not bad if you ask me. Especially when you get the material for free from work.


----------

